# Problema Plancha Ropa



## juanmipepe (Abr 11, 2013)

Que pasa si anulo el fusible térmico, y coloco la plancha de ropa directa, que peligro puede haber.


----------



## opamp (Abr 11, 2013)

Las planchas que conozco tienen un disyuntor bimetálico regulable segun la ropa .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2013)

el fusible térmico actuá cuando falla el regulador de temperatura ,ese con el bimetalico que menciona opamp,
si no tiene el fusible y falla el regular,se quema la resistencia,
es mejor que se queme el fusible y no la resistencia de la plancha



fusible termico 






este es el termostato que menciona opamp




bueno si falla esa pieza actuá el fusible de arriba


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Hola.
Tengo una ECRON es-277 . Al desmontar la plancha para cambiar el cable ( estaba echo una ... )  . El cable azul estaba suelto .... ( un poco raro ) . Al encender la luz se pone a parpadear con clic clic clic !!!!  ( el azul q*ue* estaba suelto lo he puesto en el T q*ue* estaba libre ).  Cuando saco el cable azul : no hay ni luz ni clic ... En los dos casos no se calienta.
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Haz un plano de cables y retira el mango completo para poder analizar mejor el problema. Identifica los 3 cables blancos.  Quitando la perilla hay tornillos y los otros están a la vista bajo el conector . La perilla puede tener un tornillo o en general puesta a presión.

P.D.: Podría tener un fusible térmico , o que la resistencia o el termostato no funcionen . . .


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Gracias por la ayuda  quería subir un vídeo pero no se podía ... No sé si es por el formato ( MP4) ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Lo subes a Youtube y pegas el link.

Tenés tester para medir ?


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Si tengo uno . Ahora lo subo 

Estoy con el móvil y no me sale el link... En el buscador ,: PlanchaEcronTicTac.    Y te sale .Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Qué tengo que hacer ahora ???? Una cosa... Yo solamente cambie el cable no toque nada más ! Pero al encenderlo con el nuevo me hace eso !!! Le meto el viejo e igual ...
Acabo de ver el mensaje perdone . Voy a pillar el pc mejor ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2019)

Pero que co..... ¿es que ya ni las planchas se salvan de la "plaquita" ¿y tendrá conexión WiFi? 

Buenas 
¿La has probado montada por completo?
Foto de la suela con resistencia y termostato  entera.
¿Que es esa "cajita" blanca de la placa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Si tiene termostato . . . para que la plaquita ?


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2019)

Revisa el cable rojo que va a la resistencia. Si no me equivoco esconde el fusible térmico.


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Quito el cable rojo ha continuidad .... Quito el cable negro no hay continuidad si esta en minimo ( apagad) , si si esta en medio o maximo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Perfecto !

Ahora mide el cable rojo que está dentro del Spaguetti blanco


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Hay continuidad en cable rojo . De punta a punta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Entonces o alguna conexión floja o está molestando la plaquita de arriba 

Fotos en detalle de dicha plaquita


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Te animás a dibujar el circuito ?


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

La foto pero hacer un dibujo del circuito para mí con la poca vista q tengo ....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Que es esa "cajita" blanca de la placa?


Veo una especie de interruptor de movimiento (con dos bolitas) que además da la impresion de ser "basculante" 



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿La has probado montada por completo?


Mi pregunta iba encaminada a que podría ser que si no está bien montada la plancha, haya algún tipo de pulsador o sistema de seguridad que no la deje funcionar.

Me da la impresión de que dispone de un sistema de seguridad, por si se queda mucho tiempo en posición horizontal y además con temporización para cortar y avisar si está enchufada y no se mueve durante un tiempo prefijado. 

Móntala correctamente, enchufala y dejala en posición vertical. 
Si funciona prueba a simular la acción de planchado con un vaivén constante.


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Si, son dos bolitas q*ue *se mueven . Detector de movimiento creo ... no habra ningun problema si la monto y esta el ruido ese ( clic clic ....) . Me da mucho miedo jjj .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Revisaste si el conector no tenían pelos sueltos del cable azul cortado ? No sea cosa que lo hayas puesto en otro lado ?


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

No creo . Pero mirare despues del partido . Habra algun problema por lo del clic clic ?¿??
El cable azul normalmente va en el hueco ese q estaba libre cuando lo desmonte por primera vez no ????


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2019)

No la enchufes hasta estar seguros donde va el cable azúl.


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Cuando la desmonte por primera vez el azúl estaba suelto . Lo metí en el único hueco libre que había . Si está fuera no se enciende nada  ni se calienta . Pero al meterlo se enciende la luz pero con el clic clic


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2019)

Sí, pero puede que esa clema se use sólo para unir los dos blancos. Hay que analizar bien el circuito al completo para ver donde va el cable azúl.
Me queda ver como actúa el relé..
También me gustaría saber a donde van los cables blancos que entran en la carcasa azúl ¿tanque?.
Subo esquema.

Las líneas negras finas son los cables blancos.


Analizando las fotos yo diría que el cable azúl va unido al cable marrón del cable del enchufe.
Usando la lógica deduzco que los cables finos blancos pertenecen al neón.
Pero voy a ver si estudio la placa y el relé.
Cutre esquema actualizado.


Por cierto, revisa la soldadura del cable ¿rosa? en la placa, que se ve rara.


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok . Muchísimas gracias . Mañana lo miro


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2019)

Y... la definitiva, comprobado el funcionamiento y patillaje del relé, queda claro que el cable azúl de la placa tiene que ir con el cable marrón del cable-enchufe y por ende con el rojo de la resistencia y un blanco del neón.

Última actualización 
Falta la clema con la toma de tierra, pero con eso no hay problema ni dudas.


Si algún compi del Foro ve un fallo, que lo diga ahora o ..............

Saludos.


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 14, 2019)

Hola, 
Lo he puesto segun el dibujo . giro el regulador y se enciende la luz pero se calienta muy rapido y empezo a pitar !! No se si es porque estaba en horizontal o es por otra cosa


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 14, 2019)

Una hora despues .... No pita creo q*ue* era por lo horizontal . Ahora mismo estoy probando el termostato .
.....Creo q*ue* funciona bien ...
Chapeau !!!! Muchas gracias


----------

